# Kleiber "Der Rosenkavalier", 1979



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm posting Part 2 of this wonderful opera (recorded when Carlos was 48y/o), in particular drawing your attention to Kleiber's fabulous conducting! At 56:45 he begins the Overture to Act 3 and look at the detail he achieves. This is one of the rare times when the maestro seems to use a score - right at the start of the Act - but he stops looking down shortly thereafter. I love the smile at somebody in the 1st Violins. What a conductor, what a work, what an orchestra, AND what a man!! When still a teenager, Kleiber had been introduced to Richard Strauss by his father, Erich Kleiber.






So very much missed! I remember what I was doing and where I was when I heard that Carlos Kleiber died.


----------

